# java moss dying



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi there i hope someone would be able to help me out. I got some java moss on drift wood, which was ok for the 1st week then after it started to grow some black hair like stuff now it seems to be dying? what can i do to save it or what could have caused it? 

Thanks


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Do you have salt in your water?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Yep i salted the tank a few times last week. due to an ick breakout and raised the temperature too.


----------



## Sanka101 (Dec 15, 2010)

Is it like hair algea or does it look like the moss but black?

Some of my moss grows black (looks exactly like java moss only black and doesnt sread to the other moss but the black pieces grow even when seperated..) wasnt sure if it was a probablem with the moss or if it was a seperate species growing amongst it..


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

it kinda looks like black hair algae... well hopefully it grows back... coz now all i see is dark green strands... and some moss left... on the tips though i see some lighter green buds... 

sanka, how long did yours start to grow back?


----------

